# Rabbit Zinger Stun Gun



## Tara Brown (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Has anyone ever used the rabbit Zinger stun gun for dispatching?

http://www.therabbitwringer.com/html/trz001.html

This is what i would like to get to dispatch my rabbits and would love some feed back before i buy.

Thanks!


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow they invented the 'rabbit wringer' and the 'rabbit zinger'. Somebody in that company really has it in for rabbits!


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I have no experience with this product, but I'd really research it before buying. I'm not saying don't buy it.... but a good pellet gun would be cheaper and just as effective.


----------



## Tara Brown (Jan 10, 2011)

MaggieJ said:


> I have no experience with this product, but I'd really research it before buying. I'm not saying don't buy it.... but a good pellet gun would be cheaper and just as effective.


Are there any links showing how to use a pellet gun for dispatching?


----------



## moonkitten (Mar 4, 2005)

Tara Brown said:


> Are there any links showing how to use a pellet gun for dispatching?


Don't forget that if you plan to feed the head to your dogs you need to dig the lead pellet out first....


----------



## Tara Brown (Jan 10, 2011)

moonkitten said:


> Don't forget that if you plan to feed the head to your dogs you need to dig the lead pellet out first....


I dont think ill be giving them the heads...at first anyway... Finding the bullet does not sound like a fun job!


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

There may be something on YouTube, Tara.

It's pretty basic. Put the rabbit in the box with a treat, put the barrel of the gun against the back of its neck, just below the skull. It helps to have someone gently smooth the ears forward out of the way so you can see the spot better. Usually one shot is all it takes. BUT, if you are not experienced with guns, the zinger might be a better option for you. It was the price that put me off more than anything.


----------



## InBox485 (May 13, 2011)

Use a break barrel pellet gun and you generally won't have to find the pellet. Just count two holes to be sure.


----------



## cshaw07 (Apr 4, 2011)

whats wrong with the rabbit wringer? it looks like it would work 100% of the time, im not sure about the zinger


----------

